# Fetishes.



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

Any fetishes you have? 

Simplest way to put, rly.

Anyways, I kinda have a thing for guys in suits. Top hats? oh yes.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Prepare for the Obligatory Post!

Furries

IT'S OBLIGATORY!!!


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Lots of negative comin this way. I warn you now.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the booty, both on guys and girls.
Also I like how the hair would cover part of someone's face (more of a kink though).


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I like the booty, both on guys and girls.
> Also I like how the hair would cover part of someone's face (more of a kink though).



Thats my brotha


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you really have to ask? Just lurk around a bit more and you'll find out considerably more than you ever wanted to know about peoples fetishes.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

I suppose I enjoy the direct method.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> I suppose I enjoy the direct method.



Rape?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> I suppose I enjoy the direct method.


 
At least until you get a resopnse you weren't expecting...

Meh...the way I see it, it's their business. I'd prefer not to know anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess pegging is p hot. 

I don't know, I don't really have any fetishes.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I guess pegging is p hot.
> 
> I don't know, I don't really have any fetishes.


 
I'm probably going to kick myself for asking, but what the hell is pegging?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 20, 2010)

I have fetishes, yes.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I guess pegging is p hot.
> 
> I don't know, I don't really have any fetishes.



Pegging, yes!!!



The Walkin Dude said:


> I'm probably going to kick myself for asking, but what the hell is pegging?



Being reared by a female with a strap on


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I'm probably going to kick myself for asking, but what the hell is pegging?


Girls with strap ons doing guys in the butt.


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

I have two or three.

I'm not divulging their identity, though.

Feel free to imagine the cow doing whatever you want. As long as you just IMAGINE it.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Girls with strap ons doing guys in the butt.


Sounds like an activity for homosexuals in denial.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Girls with strap ons doing guys in the butt.



Bisexuals dream.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sounds like an activity for homosexuals in denial.


Liking it in the ass=\= homosexual.


Plus, bisexuals are ftw~



Kelsh said:


> Bisexuals dream.


Exactly.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Girls with strap ons doing guys in the butt.


 
Well, at least that's not as bad as I imagined. With a name like pegging, it brings horrible images of things made out of wood to mind...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Well, at least that's not as bad as I imagined. With a name like pegging, it brings horrible images of things made out of wood to mind...


oh God D:


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

MasterxSlave, I suppose.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Liking it in the ass=\= homosexual.
> 
> 
> Plus, bisexuals are ftw~
> ...


I'm sorry but, when guys are into sodomy, it kinda implies that they're gay.
That's just my humble, opinion, which comes from someone who is completely unaware of LGBT culture. Except for the flamer side of it. 
On second thought, scratch it all. Here's what I should of said.

I'm not into that.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Liking it in the ass=\= homosexual.



Sounds pretty gay to me.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Sounds pretty gay to me.



Try it out


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Try it out



No thank you.  Unlike the rest of you, sex is enjoyable enough for me without having to start throwing in plastic shit, kitchen appliances, elaborate paper bags, and whatever else you people are into.   If sex bores you to the point where you need that to get off, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm sorry but, when guys are into sodomy, it kinda implies that they're gay.
> That's just my humble, opinion, which comes from someone who is completely unaware of LGBT culture. Except for the flamer side of it.
> On second thought, scratch it all. Here's what I should of said.
> 
> I'm not into that.


I mean, they could like the feeling of it, but still not like penis, you know what I mean?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Haven't we learned anything from Road Trip?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Haven't we learned anything from Road Trip?



That movie enhances the stereotype that Tom Green can actually have a threesome with two hot chicks or any sex at all for that matter.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I mean, they could like the feeling of it, but still not like penis, you know what I mean?


No. No I do not.
I've not done anal.
Penis or otherwise. 
So I have no clue what you mean.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No. No I do not.
> I've not done anal.
> Penis or otherwise.
> So I have no clue what you mean.


I was talking about the concept.  They could like stuff up there, but still find penises icky.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That movie enhances the stereotype that Tom Green can actually have a threesome with two hot chicks.


 
Wait...so there's people that actually believed he could in the first place?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No. No I do not.
> I've not done anal.
> Penis or otherwise.
> So I have no clue what you mean.


 
Well then, just jam a finger or two up there and see what happens. You might go nuts for it...


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> No thank you.  Unlike the rest of you, sex is enjoyable enough for me without having to start throwing in plastic shit, kitchen appliances, elaborate paper bags, and whatever else you people are into.   If sex bores you to the point where you need that to get off, you're doing it wrong.



Testy are we?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was talking about the concept.  They could like stuff up there, but still find penises icky.


Right. 
I guess your right. Maybe.
I've no desire to find out personally.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Testy are we?



Just callin' it as I see it.  You can do whatever the hell you think is the only way you can get off, but that doesn't mean I have to endorse it.

The concept is still gay as hell to me.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Just callin' it as I see it.  You can do whatever the hell you think is the only way you can get off, but that doesn't mean I have to endorse it.
> 
> The concept is still gay as hell to me.



It isn't the only thing that gets me off, wow... absurd assumption


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> It isn't the only thing that gets me off


Yeah, like me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> It isn't the only thing that gets me off, wow... absurd assumption



Now who's being testy?  :V


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Now who's being testy?  :V



it's different, I'm being anal


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> it's different, I'm being anal



I see what you did there.  :V


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Now who's being testy?  :V


Stop saying the word testy in a forum about fetishes. 
It gives the wrong impression. 

I've my own fetishes, like most people here. I've already disclosed them once or twice. Don't feel like repeating myself.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 20, 2010)

I like glasses, spike collars and German Shepards.  I'm sure there are so many I'll dicovery soon tho.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I like glasses, spike collars and German Shepards.  I'm sure there are so many I'll dicovery soon tho.



You just put German Shepards in a "Fetish" thread... you realized this, yes?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rytes said:


> You just put German Shepards in a "Fetish" thread... you realized this, yes?


I'm praying that she means anthros.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> Any fetishes you have?
> 
> Simplest way to put, rly.
> 
> Anyways, I kinda have a thing for guys in suits. Top hats? oh yes.



Wow here we have yet another furry making yet another thread on guess what? fucking fetishes. 

Like we haven't seen this one before like a million damn times.....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm praying that she means anthros.



Bet she doesn't.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bet she doesn't.


I think she's saying her actual fetish, but in code.
It's trolling.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 20, 2010)

I heard we had a new fetish thread so i came as fast as i could what did i miss?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Nothing yet, but it might get interesting soon...stick around.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I heard we had a new fetish thread so i came as fast as i could what did i miss?



Dog Fetish
Furry Fetish
Jashwa
Pegging

That's the important stuff.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Dog Fetish
> Furry Fetish
> Jashwa
> Pegging
> ...


Interesting list of fetishes you have there.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Interesting list of fetishes you have there.


I...Oh...Damnit.
I should have seen that coming.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I...Oh...Damnit.
> I should have seen that coming.


You weren't listing fetishes?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a soft spot for women who are -ahem- Vocal when climaxing.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You weren't listing fetishes?


Yes
No, no I was not.
I was listing important things that have been mentioned in the thread.

transformation


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't need any of these to get off, but they do make things interesting. :>

Master/Pet and most Dom/Sub. (Not that into the slave thing though.)
Leash play, collars, Rape play, Public, Group, Knife play, Strapons, Ribbon/rope play,
Spanking, Dressup, Most forms of restraint, Flirting, Predator/Pray play, Oral, and cuddling. >>

There's probably more, but meh.
Only thing I'm big into is the pet play and Dom/Sub.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 20, 2010)

I totally love tentacles, slimy substances such as glue (the liquid kind), and insects (anthro or not).


----------



## Teco (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> Any fetishes you have?
> 
> Simplest way to put, rly.
> 
> Anyways, I kinda have a thing for guys in suits. Top hats? oh yes.


 
I have nothing to really add to this topic. Just introducing myself.


----------



## torachi (Jan 20, 2010)

A lot. Lately I've been digging amputation. Specifically, one leg.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't label my kinks, but i can say I like to make things interesting as possible.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 20, 2010)

Female stomach gurgles. Especially from hunger.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Zoonecrophilia (fucking roadkill, fucking taxidermy animals)
> incest
> rape
> mentally insane
> ...


 
Ummm...wow.

I guess variety is the spice of life after all.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Ummm...wow.
> 
> I guess variety is the spice of life after all.


I look at transformation art quite often. 
I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I look at transformation art quite often.
> I've never seen anything like that before.


 
An example maybe? I'm curious.


...Preferably not explicit.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 20, 2010)

I watched Beauty and the Beast today, and at the end where the beast transforms into a man,
I realized.. Disney is the root of it all. D: Damn you Disney. 

Though I don't know how it can be sexual, I can see why it would have some sort of fan following for it, I guess.

Here's the clip of that part:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms05La1pDIU


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> An example maybe? I'm curious.
> 
> 
> ...Preferably not explicit.


Ummm....
Lots of herms. 
And people transforming into creatures that are almost entirely made out of penises. (Eyes, tongues, nipples, fingers, toes, tails, etc.)
The more normal stuff is here

http://www.transfur.com

The stranger stuff is on FA.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I watched Beauty and the Beast today, and at the end where the beast transforms into a man,
> I realized.. Disney is the root of it all. D: Damn you Disney.
> 
> Though I don't know how it can be sexual, I can see why it would have some sort of fan following for it, I guess.


Actually, I like people transforming into anthro's. Don't know where it began, but that's pretty much it for me. 

But some people have others.

Expansion/Inflation (Growing fatter or inflating)
Slimification 
Body Swap
Transgender


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, I like people transforming into anthro's. Don't know where it began, but that's pretty much it for me.
> 
> But some people have others.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. just the common transformation I've seen is the human to anthro-anthro to human stuff.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Female stomach gurgles. Especially from hunger.



How did that start?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ummm....
> Lots of herms.
> And people transforming into creatures that are almost entirely made out of penises. (Eyes, tongues, nipples, fingers, toes, tails, etc.)
> The more normal stuff is here
> ...


 

That's actually pretty nifty...well, not the herms or dick stuff, but the clean stuff is damn cool.



> The stranger stuff is on FA.


 
Always the case, thats why I never search for stuff here.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah.. just the common transformation I've seen is the human to anthro-anthro to human stuff.


It get's much weirder. CYOC is probably the pinnacle of sex-based internet perversion. Trust me, if the transformation fanbase was larger, it would get a much worse rep than the furry fandom.
That's why I stay here so often. It's more innocent. (HAH!!!)


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 20, 2010)

I like tits.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like tits.


Poet, you have won the thread.


----------



## Teco (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> How did that start?


 
Thats the million dollar question.


----------



## Salem Kylar (Jan 20, 2010)

Ummm... long list...

Inflation
Diapers
Transformation
Transgender
Biting
Unbirth
Orgasm Denial
Dom/Sub
BDSM
Leashplay


I think thats it...

Yep.  Thats it!  For now >.>


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> How did that start?



Dunno, actually. I DO know that this got me into vore.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhRJLYwI9IE


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys I just remembered one I'm actually comfortable telling you.
Androphilia


----------



## Teco (Jan 20, 2010)

Dass said:


> Hey guys I just remembered one I'm actually comfortable telling you!
> Androphilia


 
You should feel extremely uncomfortable right now.


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> You should feel extremely uncomfortable right now.



I'm a gay male, damnit, and I've already said that. Why should I?

(dead air is making you right-er)


----------



## Teco (Jan 20, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm a gay male, damnit, and I've already said that. Why should I?
> 
> (dead air is making you right-er)


 
Because I'm a teller of bad jokes.


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> Because I'm a teller of bad jokes.



Oh, that's what was flying over my head just now.

Thought it was a MiG.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 20, 2010)

My fetish is good looking people.




As for the receiving anal/homosexual concept, I would not equate them. There is more to being homosexual than just that. For instance, there is always the condition of enjoying the company of another man (given the conditions). To me, it would seem that to say they are interchangable would be the same as saying that a man who likes giving a woman anal would also enjoy giving anal to a man via the mode of ignoring the partner.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> My fetish is good looking people.


 
Weirdo.


----------



## Teco (Jan 20, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> My fetish is good looking people.


 

Oh oh. I pick that one.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> As for the receiving anal/homosexual concept, I would not equate them. There is more to being homosexual than just that. For instance, there is always the condition of enjoying the company of another man (given the conditions). To me, it would seem that to say they are interchangable would be the same as saying that a man who likes giving a woman anal would also enjoy giving anal to a man via the mode of ignoring the partner.



Except for the fact that you know it's a dude and it's kinda hard to imagine that it wouldn't be one, considering the other set of cock and balls dangling there that you can see clear as day.  Course I don't much get the whole anal sex thing anyway.  I mean I get it for homosexuals since you have one less hole, but at the same time, sticking it in the pooper never really registered as a good idea to me, and most chicks I've met seem horrified at the idea so estimating that ever coming up during sex, I'd say it's about nill.  But that's what I get for not being a furry/having dated furrys.  :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like tits.


*highfive*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure if I have a fetish, unless you count maybe love and emotional connection. Everything else is...icing, I guess. I dunno. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Rytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> My fetish is good looking people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this you ?
http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=165


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 20, 2010)

I think you went to hell for fucking complaining.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 21, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> Any fetishes you have?
> 
> Simplest way to put, rly.
> 
> Anyways, I kinda have a thing for guys in suits. Top hats? oh yes.



Male scalies.

And that's all I am going to say atm.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 21, 2010)

Bondage (slight, not crazy all leather stuff)
Crossdressing
Noise (lots of moaning and screaming)
Overly Romantic (close, passionate) (idk, I thought my list was too short. >.>)

Not really fetishes, more of just kinks for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I think you went to hell for fucking complaining.



Who's complaining? Perhaps quoting who you are referring too would be a help.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 21, 2010)

Scars, wounds, limbs missing, etc.

My ex hated me because I liked to trace over his scars with my fingers. Something about scars...idk, but it's a huge turn on. x3


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Liking it in the ass=\= homosexual.
> 
> 
> Plus, *bisexuals are ftw~
> ...



yeah...:3


----------



## Rainami (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't discovered my fetishes yet; only my kinks.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 21, 2010)

What's the difference between a kink and a fetish? Is one more like a turn on and the other an unhealthy obsession? I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Rainami (Jan 21, 2010)

A kink is like a trait, a fetish is like an abnormality.

One of my kinks is that I love cum, but that's too vanilla to be a fetish.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah okay. I guess scars would be more of a kink then, and blood would be a fetish.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 21, 2010)

my fetish is my boyfriend



am i original and/or creepy yet


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

Only got one of ma own and that's ma beard. If someone grabs me by the beard
and kisses me, well then I'm all theirs. This has lead to hot wax and deep fingernail
scratchin but those are ma mates fetishes. The only reason I went a long with it was
the damn beard tuggin. Don't judge me! It's not ma fault, it's the beard!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

I liek to stick it in puppies


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 21, 2010)

Giraffes giving deepthroat

And with a giraffe it's deeeep


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Giraffes giving deepthroat
> 
> And with a giraffe it's deeeep



They could deep throat an elephants dick.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Giraffes giving deepthroat
> 
> And with a giraffe it's deeeep



Poor Lizard... But I won't laugh, even though I use anacondas myself.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

I like feeties.

I don't necessarily get off to them, though, but I still like them.  (As long as they're clean.)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably bondage.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 21, 2010)

It's not one of mine, but the Master and Slave thing seems to be incredibly popular.
At least, on the internet.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> It's not one of mine, but the Master and Slave thing seems to be incredibly popular.
> At least, on the internet.



One would hopefully think it's a geek joke, then suddenly reality.


BTW, Cake Vore.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

bottomless turns me on  but thats pretty much it for me


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> bottomless turns me on  but thats pretty much it for me



So, like, falling for eternety makes your willy throb, and shit?



It makes me feel butterflies in my stomach too, but it's just the contents wanting to fly out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So, like, falling for eternety makes your willy throb, and shit?
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me feel butterflies in my stomach too, but it's just the contents wanting to fly out.



yes!
wait, no. that would be weird... i was talking about wearing no pants. you know, like wearing nothing around your bottom? :V


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> yes!
> wait, no. that would be weird... i was talking about wearing no pants. you know, like wearing nothing around your bottom? :V



Oh, then it's a fetish? I mean, women without pants make me aroused too


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh, then it's a fetish? I mean, women without pants make me aroused too



well d'uh, of course they turn you on :V "Bottomless describes a costume in which the top half of the body is covered while the part below the waist is bare.". thats what im talking about^^ 
i dont really see it as a fetish, its just a turn on for me. just like women in boxers and t-shirts


----------



## Teco (Jan 21, 2010)

Shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> well d'uh, of course they turn you on :V "Bottomless describes a costume in which the top half of the body is covered while the part below the waist is bare.". thats what im talking about^^
> i dont really see it as a fetish, its just a turn on for me. just like women in boxers and t-shirts



But if she's topless, she still can be bottomless. So naked also counts.


Also, I like to see girls in button-up shirts. Open ones.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to get some boxers.
Badly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a fetish for beating furries up :3c


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I want to get some boxers.
> Badly.



ok, NOW i have a fetish. ratte in boxers :3~


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, NOW i have a fetish. ratte in boxers :3~


 
That would scare me Dx


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, NOW i have a fetish. ratte in boxers :3~



njcekrbglibekjrghazeistgnlis


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> well d'uh, of course they turn you on :V "Bottomless describes a costume in which the top half of the body is covered while the part below the waist is bare.". thats what im talking about^^
> i dont really see it as a fetish, its just a turn on for me. just like women in boxers and t-shirts


So aaaahhhh, donald duck gets ya all frisky?


south syde fox said:


> I have a fetish for beating furries up :3c


Better be careful south syde, there're probably some furries here that would take you up on that.
If you call'em bitch and stuff.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> njcekrbglibekjrghazeistgnlis



oh yeab bb 



twelvestring said:


> So aaaahhhh, donald duck gets ya all frisky?



aww hell naw


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I want to get some boxers.
> Badly.



Would I get to see them like the rest of your underwear? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I want to get some boxers.
> Badly.


Why don't you?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Better be careful south syde, there're probably some furries here that would take you up on that.
> If you call'em bitch and stuff.


 
Bitch please, I'll take you all on you pussy sons of bitches :V
Meh if they want to fight then I'll happily give them their wish ^^


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Bitch please, I'll take you all on you pussy sons of bitches :V
> Meh if they want to fight then I'll happily give them their wish ^^


lol No no no. I meant that this is a fetish thread. They'd just want ya to kick the crap out of them while they sport wood.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> lol No no no. I meant that this is a fetish thread. They'd just want ya to kick the crap out of them while they sport wood.


 
Oh yea...those that like pain well I could care less if they got a woody or not, it just means I got me a furry punching bag 

So is there any one who wants to have the shit beat out of them, I gladly support this fetish as long as I'm the one throwing the punches :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

o murr getting mugged by a black man fetish.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

Rape fetish.

Rape me good.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Rape fetish.
> 
> Rape me good.



Can't rape the willing.

DAYUM, blueballed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Can't rape the willing.


I'll find a way.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'll find a way.



Give them ruffies to use on you.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Oh yea...those that like pain well I could care less if they got a woody or not, it just means I got me a furry punching bag


lol I don't know, a punching bag that sports wood and moans while trying to hump ma leg and twist ma nipple.
I'll just stick with a good ol fashion heavy bag but if I find this new model I'll send it your way.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Give them ruffies to use on you.


Don't leave home without some :}


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Give them ruffies to use on you.


I read your post wrong and was wondering what potato chips had to do with rape for a little while there.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I read your post wrong and was wondering what potato chips had to do with rape for a little while there.



There are people who'd give themselves for chips.

And there are people who'd kill/rape for chips.

Life has all the answers.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I want to get some boxers.
> Badly.



sdfasodjfkasmdfas boxers are HOTT.



twelvestring said:


> So aaaahhhh, donald duck gets ya all frisky?



he does me...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> o murr getting mugged by a black man fetish.


 
Is that even real? :O


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Is that even real? :O


Some people have a fetish for getting beaten up.
Some people have fetish's for black people.
Wouldn't surprise me if they mixed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Some people have a fetish for getting beaten up.
> Some people have fetish's for black people.
> Wouldn't surprise me if they mixed.


We need to find a masochistic version of David M Awesome.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't have any fetishes just a number of kinks. This whole thread has made me feel a little better about them though. They're extremely strange but...yeah. I have a robot kink, an insect kink, a Martian kink, and a bit of a thing for metal. I also like the idea of forbidden relationships but only in fantasy or roleplaying.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We need to find a masochistic version of David M Awesome.


I thought that was an internet reference for a moment. Until I googled it. Then I realized it was someone on FAF. I need to pay more attention.

Related Note
The first three results on google for my username are actually me. I find that kinda cool.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Some people have a fetish for getting beaten up.
> Some people have fetish's for black people.
> Wouldn't surprise me if they mixed.


 
Thats just plain creepy to have a fetish for a race e_e



Rsyk said:


> I thought that was an internet reference for a moment. Until I googled it. Then I realized it was someone on FAF. I need to pay more attention.
> 
> Related Note
> The first three results on google for my username are actually me. I find that kinda cool.


 
You know, now I'm tempted to search myself lol xD


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Thats just plain creepy to have a fetish for a race e_e


And having a fetish for furries isn't?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I thought that was an internet reference for a moment. Until I googled it. Then I realized it was someone on FAF. I need to pay more attention.
> 
> Related Note
> The first three results on google for my username are actually me. I find that kinda cool.


So your last name is Rsyk?  That's pretty cool.  What nationality is that?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So your last name is Rsyk?  That's pretty cool.  What nationality is that?


I didn't mean me as in my name IRL. Just the username. By me, I meant that they're actually me behind the username.
I don't use my actual information for anything.

As for what nationality it is, I've no idea. I don't remember how I thought it up. I don't even know how to pronounce it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I didn't mean me as in my name IRL. Just the username. By me, I meant that they're actually me behind the username.
> I don't use my actual information for anything.
> 
> As for what nationality it is, I've no idea. I don't remember how I thought it up. I don't even know how to pronounce it.


A name search for Rsyk was the second or third result on google for Rsyk :V


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 21, 2010)

technically none are fetishes, as they are net needed to get off, so the classification is "kink" but here goes....
Furries
Knots
Herms
Tentacles
Lots and lots of cum...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 21, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> And having a fetish for furries isn't?


 
I never said having a furry fetish isn't weird but I think its creeper to have a racial fetish, how would you react if someone said man I'd love to have sex with you cause your white and that white men are exotic, wouldn't that creep you out...unless you like stuff like that rofl xD


----------



## torachi (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'd love to have sex with you cause your white and that white men are exotic, wouldn't that creep you out...unless you like stuff like that rofl xD


 
Who wouldnt?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I never said having a furry fetish isn't weird but I think its creeper to have a racial fetish, how would you react if someone said man I'd love to have sex with you cause your white and that white men are exotic, wouldn't that creep you out...unless you like stuff like that rofl xD


Actually, quite a few men find foreign women to be very hot.
Probably because most American women are fat.
So maybe that's not a fetish.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> how would you react if someone said man I'd love to have sex with you cause your white and that white men are exotic, wouldn't that creep you out...unless you like stuff like that rofl xD


I'd just do whatever they wanted and then after I'd point out that I'm actually half mexican


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 22, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I'd just do whatever they wanted and then after I'd point out that I'm actually half mexican


 
lol well that is something you could do huh xP


----------



## Revy (Jan 23, 2010)

i have so many that i just cant say!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, quite a few men find foreign women to be very hot.
> *Probably because most American women are fat.*
> So maybe that's not a fetish.



Don't be sexist, men are just as bad.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine are...:

Furries
Knots
Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum <3
Blowjobs


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

furries, knots, cum, rape, some bondage, pain, blade-play, biting, scratching, sleeping molesties, blow jobs both given and received, pounding, getting pounded, anal/cock/mouth vore, gore, mutilation, blood, guts... etc, etc...

the list keeps going...

no shame in MY game.

Koonus Dementum is my name for a reason....

but i'm a really  nice guy tho...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Mine are...:
> 
> Furries
> Knots
> ...



A RAPIST!

Naa, just teasing you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> furries, knots, cum, rape, some bondage, pain, blade-play, biting, scratching, sleeping molesties, blow jobs both given and received, pounding, getting pounded, anal/cock/mouth vore, gore, mutilation, blood, guts... etc, etc...
> 
> the list keeps going...
> 
> ...



Baa, just because you have some peculiar, and somewhat violent fetishes does not instantly mean you are like that irl. Slightly off topic here but, I love violent video games, yet I am far from a violent person irl.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Well just to clarify:
It's the fetish you probably have during high school...being in the locker room with all those hot guys and you just want them to fuck you


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

no, irl i still like my fetishes... i just don't actually act on them usually... my cub is a delicate lil flower...

i can only do everything but go for inflicting pain...

inflicting pain is the most sincere form of love tho... knowing how to hurt someone takes time... study... patience... love...

idk... maybe i'm just a nutter.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Well just to clarify:
> It's the fetish you probably have during high school...being in the locker room with all those hot guys and you just want them to fuck you



What? o.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> no, irl i still like my fetishes... i just don't actually act on them usually... *my cub is a delicate lil flower...*
> 
> i can only do everything but go for inflicting pain...
> 
> ...



You do it to your cub?!?


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do it to your cub?!?



every now and again i will either lose my patience or i'll get a lil too energetic and bouncy and hurt him just a lil...

like squeezing his cub-cub balls... spanking him with a wooden cutting board... slapping his ass... pulling his hair... biting hard... twisting his tits...

what's funny is the i'm 5'7" and he's 6'3", lol.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay I'll try to explain it again >_<

Well after training at the gym I went to take a shower, when 3 really hot guys came in (like reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hot ones).
My first thought was " Rape me, fuck me or just make me suck your cock, but please don't ignore me"
That's what I'm talking about...rape in a certain situation, not the usual rape in a dark alley D:


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Okay I'll try to explain it again >_<
> 
> Well after training at the gym I went to take a shower, when 3 really hot guys came in (like reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hot ones).
> My first thought was " Rape me, fuck me or just make me suck your cock, but please don't ignore me"
> That's what I'm talking about...rape in a certain situation, not the usual rape in a dark alley D:




when i say rape i mean, r/p and if you forget the safety word i'm sorry.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> when i say rape i mean, r/p and if you forget the safety word i'm sorry.



Well I wouldn't mind forgetting it X3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> every now and again i will either lose my patience or i'll get a lil too energetic and bouncy and hurt him just a lil...
> 
> like squeezing his cub-cub balls... spanking him with a wooden cutting board... slapping his ass... pulling his hair... biting hard... twisting his tits...
> 
> what's funny is the i'm 5'7" and he's 6'3", lol.



How old is your "cub"?

And is this irl or RP?


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Well I wouldn't mind forgetting it X3



don't let me bind you if you plan on forgetting it... i will be evil...

btw, my alignment is chaotic neutral. i do good sometimes and bad at others... i have my own views of right and wrong.

oh and once and only...

the safety word is, "Antiquing".


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How old is your "cub"?
> 
> And is this irl or RP?



my cub just turned 20 the other day, and we live together irl... so what we do is real...

we like r/p alot tho... it just depends on whether we're inthe mood for seriousness or not.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2010)

So, uh, is there still any doubt this thread was a bad idea?
 Can we remember this for next time and not start another? >.>


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> don't let me bind you if you plan on forgetting it... i will be evil...
> 
> btw, my alignment is chaotic neutral. i do good sometimes and bad at others... i have my own views of right and wrong.
> 
> ...



Well my view of good and bad is different from the usual ones as well...I'd say I'm not as good as I'm pretending to be >3


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So, uh, is there still any doubt this thread was a bad idea?
> Can we remember this for next time and not start another? >.>



Some fetishes should just not be discussed, I'd say. *Nodding*
But, of course, we all know that there will indeed be more than one more of these threads started in the future. It will not stop here. Sad.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

In my opinion fetishes are like everything else in the world:
Some are really a no-go and some shouldn't be exaggerated =X


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

i believe that if you hide it you are ashamed of it and if you are ashamed of it then...
 >.>


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I think you shouldn't forget what's acceptable in society and not and sometimes, you just have to hide it


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

that would be the, "etc, etc..." i was referring too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> that would be the, "etc, etc..." i was referring too.



Oops yes you did, I just missed the post. >.<


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have a soft spot for women who are -ahem- Vocal when climaxing.




Yay for vocal...ness...... *Ahem...*  ^__^"


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Yay for vocal...ness...... *Ahem...*  ^__^"



Don't break your vocal hords.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have a soft spot for women who are -ahem- Vocal when climaxing.



that's all well and good until they almost get you caught for doing it in the theater.


----------



## Teco (Jan 23, 2010)

I like women in general. Hot and single ones. In the fandom is that considered a fetish?


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

Everything minus extreme gore and scat


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

Achieving orgasm.


----------



## Cressie (Jan 23, 2010)

Is Penis Envy a fetish?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a pet fur, plain and simple.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 24, 2010)

oh ya, now that i think of it, scat is a fetish that i will go nowhere near, btw.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Scat,vore & gore = eww in my opinion c_c


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

I have this thing for killbots. There's just something exhilirating about running for your life as lazerbeams burn 6-inch holes into the ground at your heels.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroDrawn said:


> I have this thing for killbots. There's just something exhilirating about running for your life as lazerbeams burn 6-inch holes into the ground at your heels.



lmfao ya you has a point der. :/


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya'll ready for this? if not DO NOT LOOK DOWN
I'd like a girl wearing fox ears and a fox tail,white/black lab coat,tight(opposite color of lab coat) spandex shirt and pants, while the pants have a slit in them so I can you know "stick it in" and she has to be handcuffed to the bed/ w/e and have nice hair on her head and eyebrows and the rest of her should be shaved... so I hope Ya'll enjoyed that image.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Okay I'll try to explain it again >_<
> 
> Well after training at the gym I went to take a shower, when 3 really hot guys came in (like reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hot ones).
> My first thought was " Rape me, fuck me or just make me suck your cock, but please don't ignore me"
> That's what I'm talking about...rape in a certain situation, not the usual rape in a dark alley D:



I've had sex in dark alleys before, and tool sheds, garages, burned out houses, fucked up architecture turns me on.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 25, 2010)

Eh, I'm a generic masochist. Naturally into bondage, etc as well. And while I can enjoy a good rape fantasy, I'm not really into that in practice, and really need to trust my partner to get any pleasure from the experience (since ending up in the hospital would be bad when you have no health isurance).



mcwolfe said:


> Scat,vore & gore = eww in my opinion c_c


 
Agreed. e_e;



Teco said:


> I like women in general. Hot and single ones. In the fandom is that considered a fetish?


 
...Yes.  And in this community, it's one of the rarer ones.  xD


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Yes.  And in this community, it's one of the rarer ones.  xD



Made me laugh so hard just now...funny truth.



lowkey said:


> I've had sex in dark alleys before, and tool sheds, garages, burned out houses, fucked up architecture turns me on.



Naughty boy Ã´_o


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I've had sex in dark alleys before



HNNNGGHHH!!! i envy you profusely!


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm sorry but, when guys are into sodomy, it kinda implies that they're gay.
> That's just my humble, opinion, which comes from someone who is completely unaware of LGBT culture. Except for the flamer side of it.
> On second thought, scratch it all. Here's what I should of said.
> 
> I'm not into that.


Um lol no. =/

Lots of straight men are into anal sex. I should know...

And I will say that a fetish of mine IS anal sex. I enjoy it. A LOT.

Though the best fetish out there is simply dom/sub.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Icen said:


> Um lol no. =/
> 
> Lots of straight men are into anal sex. I should know...
> 
> ...



that means all men into vaginal sex are lesbians.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that means all men into vaginal sex are lesbians.



That's not any news :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

fucking taxidermy animals.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Ya'll ready for this? if not DO NOT LOOK DOWN
> I'd like a girl wearing fox ears and a fox tail,white/black lab coat,tight(opposite color of lab coat) spandex shirt and pants, while the pants have a slit in them so I can you know "stick it in" and she has to be handcuffed to the bed/ w/e and have nice hair on her head and eyebrows and the rest of her should be shaved... so I hope Ya'll enjoyed that image.



OwO
that girl sounds almost me it's scary.


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2010)

I um... like naked people.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> I um... like naked people.


 
Pervert.  GTFO.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm into...
toys
anal
pegging
light bondage
wax play
fisting
roleplay
Slave & Master
rape play 
sex in cars
threesomes 
collars and leashes

...and the mate also has a foot fetish and a thing for stockings, but I don't mind cause that usually equals foot massages for me!


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that means all men into vaginal sex are lesbians.


So...all women into penises and anal sex...are gay men? o_o


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> I'm into...
> toys
> anal
> pegging
> ...


Omg I LOOOOVE dressing up, and wearing stockings/long socks of any sort.

Rape play sounds interesting except for the factor of "rape" in there. I guess I would say, forceful sex then, that's still consensual of course. =X

Aaaaaaaand dressing up. In a school girl outfit. >3


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

Icen said:


> So...all women into penises and anal sex...are gay men? o_o



Haha! I've had my gay friends tell me that I must actually be a gay man trapped in a woman's body, so this concept amuses me.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

Icen said:


> So...all women into penises and anal sex...are gay men? o_o



yes


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

Icen said:


> Aaaaaaaand dressing up. In a school girl outfit. >3





I enjoy the classroom roleplays as well. Which my mate finds hilarious because I'm studying to be a teacher. XD


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> I enjoy the classroom roleplays as well. Which my mate finds hilarious because I'm studying to be a teacher. XD



now, the question is WHY you're wanting to teach...


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> now, the question is WHY you're wanting to teach...


Because she obviously LOVES HIGH SCHOOL GIRLS.

/Azumanga Daioh


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> now, the question is WHY you're wanting to teach...



...Because otherwise I'd be living in a cardboard box because theatre majors don't make money! 

And don't worry. I see no point in fantasizing over students. My mate keeps me happy.


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> I enjoy the classroom roleplays as well. Which my mate finds hilarious because I'm studying to be a teacher. XD


LOL. It's ironic for me because I hate kids, especially teenagers.

The secretary outfit is also a hot one; I need to get me one of those. :d


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2010)

Icen said:


> So...all women into penises and anal sex...are gay men? o_o



On the internet, all the women are men. Logical.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Plushies, medical, feet, scruffy facial hair, tails, collars n leashes, piercings/tats,  glasses, uh.....idk lotsa stuff -blush-


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> ...Because otherwise I'd be living in a cardboard box because theatre majors don't make money!
> 
> And don't worry. I see no point in fantasizing over students. My mate keeps me happy.



Yeah, i think fantasizing over anything is stupid...i love my mate...n he keeps me more than happy...all of my fetishes are silly physical things that could b done with a mate or just stupid objects/body parts like plushies or feet...i just dont get those who lust after others...i agree with you


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 27, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Yeah, i think fantasizing over anything is stupid...i love my mate...n he keeps me more than happy...all of my fetishes are silly physical things that could b done with a mate or just stupid objects/body parts like plushies or feet...i just dont get those who lust after others...i agree with you



Yeah. My mate and I both try to be pretty GGG. I always say I'll try just about anything once if it'll make him happy, cause I love him. 

The only thing he's not cool with is threesomes involving other guys... girls he can deal with, but he has a problem with other dicks getting near his property. And I can respect that. As long as I'm still allowed to make out with chicks every now and then. lolz


----------



## Nylak (Jan 27, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> I enjoy the classroom roleplays as well. Which my mate finds hilarious because I'm studying to be a teacher. XD


 


HarleyParanoia said:


> now, the question is WHY you're wanting to teach...


 
This is why my furry friends give me weird looks for having a repro focus in vet medicine.  >_>  I swear I don't fuck the horses or something.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This is why my furry friends give me weird looks for having a repro focus in vet medicine. >_> I swear I fuck the horses.


 
Ok, if you say so. o3o


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

collars, cock rings, and straps- all leather, with multiple snaps. and spikes for effect.
not to be confused with bondage and hardcore leather. more about the act of putting them on.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 27, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Yeah. My mate and I both try to be pretty GGG. I always say I'll try just about anything once if it'll make him happy, cause I love him.
> 
> The only thing he's not cool with is threesomes involving other guys... girls he can deal with, but he has a problem with other dicks getting near his property. And I can respect that. As long as I'm still allowed to make out with chicks every now and then. lolz



Eh....im a one man fox...i only want my mate and nothing/noone else...and 3somes freak me out to be honest....

But yes i love my mate very much


----------



## Jaga (Jan 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This is why my furry friends give me weird looks for having a repro focus in vet medicine.  >_>  I swear I don't fuck the horses or something.



Oh murr lol jkjk


----------



## Koonus (Jan 27, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Yeah, i think fantasizing over anything is stupid...i love my mate...n he keeps me more than happy...all of my fetishes are silly physical things that could b done with a mate or just stupid objects/body parts like plushies or feet...i just dont get those who lust after others...i agree with you




ya but i just can't help checking out a fine piece of eye candy when i see it... my cub looks too.

i've always wanted to man-watch with my mate... use our lust for them towards each other and maybe get a 3some on occasion.


oh and curiosity begs me to ask...

i've had this friend/non-friend for 8-9 years.

we've both been gay all that time, but he admitted it before me.

i never really knew much about it or anything til i got tired of my inner conflicts.

but anyways, i digress.

we'll be friends for so long, then he'll start hating me and stop socializing with me on top of not telling me why  he hates me.

a year or so will go by, we'll be friends again, then he'll start hating me, stop socializing with me, and not tell me why and avoid the question when i ask.

this has happened on and off for the past 8-9 years.

he also stole one of my boyfriends.

i'm over that, it's the hating me part that bugs me.

now i've just day before yesterday been told that he hates everyone he can't fuck and that THAT is why he'll like me, then hate me and avoid the question of why.

what do you guys think?

(btw, he IS uber cute and i HAVE wanted to fuck him as long as i've known him)

my plan is to get him st**ed and drunk as fuck on my roomate's b-day and use that as a gateway to maybe at least figure out why he hates me and maybe have sex and MAYBE even a 3some if the cub wants a piece of that fine ass....

anywho, i've thought about it and i'ma just start a new thread about this...


----------



## Marietta (Jan 27, 2010)

Glasses
Bondage
Light S&M
D/s
Uniforms (School Girl/Boy, Nurse/Doctor, Maid/Butler, and some Military)
Roleplay (pup-play to be exact)
Thigh-high stockings
Collars

Mostly though, I love to dress in long-skirted maid uniforms but I absolutely love butler uniforms.
I also love to wear my collar but I cant...
And I'm the submissive and masochistic if I were to ever get into a relationship.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 27, 2010)

Japanese school uniforms are too great, and stockings as well. Getting a kitty maid costume soon.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2010)

Koonus said:


> st**ed



are you that pussy that you won't type out STONED?


----------



## Blayze (Jan 27, 2010)

Feet. Big, scaly, city-crushing, body-mangling feet. I'm such a wierdy. XP


----------



## furatail (Jan 27, 2010)

I occasionally think about how someone gets turned on by some things and end up at least a little interested. Yet, I rarely actually try any of them. Nothing is off limits except for the immoral acts, as far as thoughts are concerned. In practice however I feel comfortable with things just being normal.


----------



## Yandere (Jan 27, 2010)

Animal ears, fem boys, spanking, bondage..... I have a few others.....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

DeadBunneh said:


> Animal ears, fem boys, spanking, bondage..... I have a few others.....




Do tell.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do tell.



Didn't you just make a thread called "NO NEED TO POST YOUR DAMN FETIASHES ENOUGH ALREADY!"?

Hmm.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Didn't you just make a thread called "NO NEED TO POST YOUR DAMN FETIASHES ENOUGH ALREADY!"?
> 
> Hmm.



Yes. amazing what boredom can drive you to do.

EDIT: I was also wondering if she would tell, or just ignore me.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

DeadBunneh said:


> Animal ears, fem boys, spanking, bondage..... I have a few others.....



Fem boys r win!


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

Koonus said:


> ya but i just can't help checking out a fine piece of eye candy when i see it... my cub looks too.
> 
> i've always wanted to man-watch with my mate... use our lust for them towards each other and maybe get a 3some on occasion.
> 
> ...



Well , not my way of life, but hey we r all different n therz nuttn wrong with that :3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Well , not my way of life, but hey we r all different n therz nuttn wrong with that :3



Yes there is. Conform.

Wait, sorry.

Yez thar iz. B tha saem.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Sounds pretty gay to me.


This.

Fetishes: Cubs, Chubs, Bears, some Twinks ... feet are cool.

I've also got into uncircumcized cawks more, probably because mine is quite different then that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Well , not my way of life, but hey we r all different n therz nuttn wrong with that :3



Maybe so, but I see plenty wrong with your typing. Half the keys broken on your keyboard or something?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe so, but I see plenty wrong with your typing. Half the keys broken on your keyboard or something?



fr awl nw haff 2 cpy n pst spcs XD


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 28, 2010)

i guess im into furries a bit guess thats how i ended up here x)


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe so, but I see plenty wrong with your typing. Half the keys broken on your keyboard or something?



On a touch screen phone...it laggs n is broken...pain in the ass


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> i guess im into furries a bit guess thats how i ended up here x)



Would make most sense


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> fr awl nw haff 2 cpy n pst spcs XD



Wow yall are some large kind of immature


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> This.
> 
> Fetishes: Cubs, Chubs, Bears, some Twinks ... feet are cool.
> 
> I've also got into uncircumcized cawks more, probably because mine is quite different then that.


 
Some twinks?


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Some twinks?


Not all of them.

When I think of twinks, I think of the twiggy people the Adult Film Industry hires to project their 'perfection' status quo.

Twinks who are otherwise athletic, total win. Muscle-twinks? Deh scare meh but I'd so wubs it in the butt if deh were nice.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Not all of them.
> 
> When I think of twinks, I think of the twiggy people the Adult Film Industry hires to project their 'perfection' status quo.
> 
> Twinks who are otherwise athletic, total win. Muscle-twinks? Deh scare meh but I'd so wubs it in the butt if deh were nice.


 
Auh. So would Brent Everett would be a no?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Wow yall are some large kind of immature



ummm... what did you think I said?


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 28, 2010)

Pegging
Femdom
Lactation
Big tits
Crossdressing 
Domination
Tails
Women that are not a load of bones
Biting


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Auh. So would Brent Everett would be a no?


No, he'd be a yes.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> No, he'd be a yes.



fag


(that could be on topic)


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2010)

lowkey said:


> fag
> 
> 
> (that could be on topic)


Wait, a cigarette smoking fetish, or otherwise homofaggotry related to said model being hot looking?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Wait, a cigarette smoking fetish, or otherwise homofaggotry related to said model being hot looking?



it's the hat.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it's the hat.


I'll bet.

I like it.

Fictional anthropomorphic characters that look like they're about to go down on someone whilst wearing a blue hat that has a Battlefield: Bad Company 'Tank Warfare' trophy for insignias are what get me off at night.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I'll bet.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Fictional anthropomorphic characters that look like they're about to go down on someone whilst wearing a blue hat that has a Battlefield: Bad Company 'Tank Warfare' trophy for insignias are what get me off at night.



gear. guns and grrawwwrrrawrrawr

I like real guns.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I'll bet.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Fictional anthropomorphic characters that look like they're about to go down on someone whilst wearing a blue hat that has a Battlefield: Bad Company 'Tank Warfare' trophy for insignias are what get me off at night.



Getting that hat to stay on, though...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

hot glue


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Getting that hat to stay on, though...


LOL.

Yeah, it'd be like, *slurp, slurp, slurp, suck ... BIFF!*, "This is so not sexy with this falling off."


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

staple gun
then continue.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Jaga said:


> On a touch screen phone...it laggs n is broken...pain in the ass



Ahh I see. Well I was......sorta right in guessing broken keys.....sort of...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm assuming we got over 100 so yay anywho I am a cosmopheliac and an egopheliac also I'm a gigapheliac man just so big! I know there's much larger but you know it's just the right size for me :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Pokeman fetish.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

i have a fetish for douchebags. that's how i was drawn to the fandom in the first place.


----------



## Liam (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if there are any pommephilliacs here.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

pommegranates?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> I wonder if there are any pommephilliacs here.



wtf is that? I hesitantly ask.
thinking the worst could be what harley suggests. if it is a fetish for pomegranates, then its a new one for me. I think whatever it is it will be new. Ahh! the hours of endless learning....


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a pantie fetish that's why I can't go to the woman's clothing section. My brain can't help its self.


----------

